# Voltage



## SandyT (Jul 19, 2011)

Is the voltage for kitchen appliances etc 240v and are the plugs 2 or 3 pin? Just wondering if we will need to replace everything when we move to Oz?
Regards
Sandy


----------



## thejumpingkoala (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey Sandy,
Yes they are 240v, but the plugs are different, here is an image of what the plugs look like:








You'll be able to use your UK appliances but will need an adaptor.
I've compiled a list of other important things you need to know when moving to Australia, do check out my website (in my signature) when you have the time. Or:
Travelling to Australia - The Basics - THE JUMPING KOALA
All the best and good luck with your move!


----------

